# Starter on Simplicity 7016?



## IanC (Apr 4, 2020)

I have been scratching my head trying to figure out if this is really a starter alternator, or just an old generator that can be used as a starter by applying power. I used to use a system like this when I lived in the bush back in the 60's. A 5hp B&S hooked to an old car generator to charge 12v batteries that provided light for our little cabin.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like an old generator, but I believe the old Simplicity 7016 tractors had a Starter Generator.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You can tell by the shape of that faded tag.... That is a genuine Delco starter/generator. They ran a lot of them on the K series Kohlers from the late 60's & early 70's. They're usually a 12V CCW starter and a 15A generator

https://www.motorcityreman.com/delcooe1101691.html


----------



## IanC (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies! As you can probably see from the pic this old girl has been rode hard and put to bed wet a few times. I did get it started for a short time. The main issues are it won't shut off with the key. I have to shut off fuel supply. I took off the carb and had a look at things, lotsa gunk etc. The high speed needle seat is corroded pretty badly and previous efforts by someone else has made it impossible to remove. I need to find a new carb and ignition switch and with our local Briggs dealer shut down, oh well..


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Is it a Briggs L- head, or a Kohler K series engine?


----------



## IanC (Apr 4, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Is it a Briggs L- head, or a Kohler K series engine?


It's a Briggs. Not sure of head design.


Bob Driver said:


> Is it a Briggs L- head, or a Kohler K series engine?


----------

